# Mugen High Capacity Droid Pro Battery



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

Mugen high capacity droid pro battery

I got a mugen high capacity battery for my droid pro a few weeks ago and after extensive usage, I have to say this is a fine battery,I am a droid pro heavy user. So when I got the battery I was sort of skeptical,but hey after the break in period that I put all my batteries through , this is the best battery I have ever owned ,it lasted 6 times longer than the standard battery from moto ,now of course its a larger mah than moto,so I figured it may make it maybe a hour more than the moto battery ,but it was several hours past that,If you are wanting a great battery for an excellent cost then you need to go to mugens website and pick you up one for your device.link below

I have a system whenever I get a battery. 1- I charge it completely. 2nd- I let it run all the way down. 3rd- I charge it completely again. 4th- I let it run down again,what this does is sync the battery. last charge it and from then on keep it charged and about every other month let it go completely dead again and recharge it,helps the battery life. so there you have it. I am planning on ordering me another Mugen high capacity battery ,this time for my droid 3 ,(gave my wife the droid pro) and got me a droid 3,the battery on it from moto isnt large enough,so I'm hoping mugen will make at least 4000 mah for this droid 3.thank you

Mugen Power Batteries - Premium Extended Batteries for Mobile Devices

http://www.mugen-power-batteries.com/


----------

